# Charts of Bible Prophecy (House)



## RamistThomist (Sep 3, 2021)

House, H. Wayne. Charts of Bible Prophecy. Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan, 2003.

While dispensationalists have a reputation for getting overly silly with charts, charts nonetheless remain an excellent teaching tool. Charts allow one to display a large amount at one time. While much of the discussion is marred by a classical dispensational approach, the charts are fun, nonetheless. While one might reject dispensationalism, it is a good idea to know what they teach. I am not going to copy and paste every chart from the book, but I will highlight some important ones.







The Daniel Prophecies












Hermeneutics

Millennial Positions
















He then surveys various rapture positions: classic pre-trib, partial rapture, and pre-wrath. I was somewhat surprised to see that, since he hasn’t always won debates against pre-wrath proponents.

The Nation of Israel

Now we are having fun with the charts.






Hayman.










Teaching on the Millennium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (Sep 3, 2021)

I like charts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Von (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanx - this is VERY informative!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

